# Boss DS-1 / Boss MD Mega Distortion



## Crisco (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey just recently bought a new guitar and was looking into getting some new effect pedals and narrowed it down to the Boss DS-1 or the Boss Mega Distortion. Was just wondering if anyone had a price range for Canadian Boss pedals as the websites aren't permitted to list them. My area is Hamilton ONT, if anyone has a good estimate, it would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

There's one (DS-1) for sale on this site - fourth post down or so:

http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=3609


----------

